# Knicks vs. Spurs: Dec 21, 2005



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

*7:30 PM, Wednesday, December 21st, 2005*

*New York Knicks vs. San Antonio Spurs*









NEW YORK KNICKS (6-17)




































*MARBURY---RICHARDSON---ARIZA---FRYE---JAMES*
*VS*








SAN ANTONIO SPURS (19-4)




































*PARKER---FINLEY---BOWEN---DUNCAN---NESTEROVIC*

Knicks Team Stats
Knicks Team Notes

Spurs Team Stats
Spurs Team Notes

*TV:* MSG
*RADIO:* ESPN RADIO, 1050 am


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks CFrye! Hopefully this is a start of good luck, because boy do we need it.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

No problem, just happy to help out, hope it is good luck!


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh dear, James starts again. I miss the old days when players were satisfied with their role on their court. I loved the Charles Oakley's and the Dennis Rodmans who would go out and hussle even if no one passes them the ball once. Nowadays it's all about offense. If Jerome James would just go out, rebound, and block shots, the 30 million or whatever they paid him won't be such a waste.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

he is progresssing, and Lb tries his hardest to find the roles of the players


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Oh dear, James starts again. I miss the old days when players were satisfied with their role on their court. I loved the Charles Oakley's and the Dennis Rodmans who would go out and hussle even if no one passes them the ball once. Nowadays it's all about offense. If Jerome James would just go out, rebound, and block shots, the 30 million or whatever they paid him won't be such a waste.


Good point.
Well this game should be another L.If we were to win this game in some mircale maybe it could lift start this team to winning some games.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I am not sure if this is the starting lineup but this is the starting lineup from last game so I am just using that.



If we do win this game, we will go to the playoffs, my predicition 

But we wont so it doesnt really matter


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Positive thoughts guys.

The Spurs are down on their luck and tired to the bone. 

I am rooting for ya.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Kitty not doing the thread for the game?! This is an abomination!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Chinatownballer said:



> Kitty not doing the thread for the game?! This is an abomination!


Well, look at Kitty's record when doing game threads....


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

lol just jokes, just jokes


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Well, look at Kitty's record when doing game threads....


:rofl: Brett hush up before I hurt ya! But you know what you got a point!  I wanted to let CFrye do some game threads, and bring us some good luck. If we win tonight then I will retire until we lose a game under CFrye and vice-versa. I'm superstitious!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Love your comment above the pic kitty. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Garden will probably be a ghost town today. Commuters don't want to be stuck in the city this late with limited transportation.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

On a night were there gonna need a crowd too.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like another long night.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Got to love how JJ is out there with ppl like Malik and AD but lee never sees the light of day :curse:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> :rofl: Brett hush up before I hurt ya! But you know what you got a point!  I wanted to let CFrye do some game threads, and bring us some good luck. If we win tonight then I will retire until we lose a game under CFrye and vice-versa. I'm superstitious!


 :biggrin: I think I'm going to start the next game thread. None of this fancy crap, either. I'm going to just say "Knicks Vs Jazz", put the date, say "Talk about the game here. We're going to win this game", and that's it. None of this fancy stuff, with pictures of our players or anything. :laugh:

I think that I can bring some luck from Sunny Florida. The weather's beautiful here. I miss New York.  I want some snow.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

WE CAN COMEBACK FROM THIS! LET'S GO KNICKS!

I'm just trying to keep things positive around here....


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't bare to watch. This is just painful.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

All I wanted was a competitive team this year......thats all....that so much to ask???


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm sorry, but this is flat-out bull****. We suck. Curry, get your fat *** back in the game. We gave up alot for your lazy ***, and you give us crap. Show some passion, and act like you actually give a **** about basketball. 

We have alot of talent. Alot of talent. But no one on this team cares. Can we play some defense? Defense is all heart, and it's obvious that this team has none.

Blow this team up. I mean literally, blow this piece of **** up. Take some dynamite and blow this sorry sack of **** of a team up.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

LB sounded sick to his stomach after the game.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, at least he gets the starting LINEUp correct, KITTY! :biggrin:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Our team has forsaken us!!! They've given up on winning, their careers, their fans, and their lives!  :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I was so tired from my commute home that I didn't bother to check the Knick game. It would have only made my night more unsettling. Ugh a 7 game losing streak!!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I was so tired from my commute home that I didn't bother to check the Knick game. It would have only made my night more unsettling. Ugh a 7 game losing streak!!


Look on the brightside, Kitty...

Where that brightside is, I don't know.


----------

